# [SOLVED] connected through ethernet cable but can't browse



## elma (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have been struggling with that for couple of days now and I read a lot of post, executed most of the solutions offered but still can't browse.
This is my set up

System: Microsoft Windows XP, Version 2002, Service Pack 3
Computer: AMD Athlon 64 Processor, 3700+ , 2.20 GHz, 1.00 GB of RAM
Network Adapter: VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

I have connected the computer to my router Ambit
The modem I am using is D-Link, Model: DIR 615

I have the network shown as connected and I am receiving and sending packets but still I am not able to open any internet pages ( I use Google Chrome). I tried to connect the pc straight to the modem and then no connection was on. I tried power cycle, restarting the proxy settings. 

This is the ipconfig

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mobvisio-b11ca7
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-30-65-2D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 87.236.128.54
91.143.64.55
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.51.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 26 November 2011 15:53:02
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 November 2011 15:53:02

I am using my laptop at the same time and have no problems with the connection. Also I have used that pc till last week but from the office. Unfortunately I can't log on as owner of the pc and that could be another issue as I am not able to turn off the firewall for example.

Any suggestions will be very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance to all of you that read the post and all that will help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

You should have no proxy settings since you are not using a proxy.

"I tried to connect the pc straight to the modem and then no connection was on."
does the other connect to the modem and work?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Try disabling the proxy settings under Lan settings put a checkmark in automatically detect settings and clear checkmark in use this proxy server for this Lan click apply and ok and ok again. Clear the winss server settings as well temprorarily you can add them back in later if there is a need for them.

Try and connect again and see if internet connectivity is restored.

Edit: Wand3r3r didn't see your post we posted at same time.


----------



## elma (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

Thanks for your quick replies guys 
Wand3r3r when I connect to the router I am sending/receiving packets but can not open any internet browser , the message is:
Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS address

The CyberMan , I have followed your instructions but could not temporarily clear the winss server settings, I am not sure how to do that, can you help me with that please?

Thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

go to start>network connections>Local Area Connection right click scroll down to properties and open up select Internet Protocol Version(TCPIPv4) open it up and click on advanced and select WINS server tab and remove any entries in there click apply and ok and ok and ok again.

Also check in host file in c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc edit host file and remove any entries in reference to ip address 10.51.0.2 but record details before removing if you use a WINS server for anything. Copy and paste it to a text file so you can replace or input details of WIN server again.


----------



## elma (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

I don't have the password to log on as owner, I am logging on as admin and when I try to access TCP/IP a message pops out that some of the controls on the property sheet are disabled because you do not have sufficient privileges to access or change them ....

So I guess my hard work ends here.
Thanks for your help any way


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

In the properties of the host file when you open it up should be a security tab if you are not using simple file sharing and you can add the username of your account in there and assign full control click apply and ok and ok. 
You should be able to access the hosts file then, if you don't feel competent in doing that then leave well alone. try and see if you have internet.


----------



## elma (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*



TheCyberMan said:


> In the properties of the host file when you open it up should be a security tab if you are not using simple file sharing and you can add the username of your account in there and assign full control click apply and ok and ok.
> You should be able to access the hosts file then, if you don't feel competent in doing that then leave well alone. try and see if you have internet.


I opened the hosts file and under properties there were only two tabs:
General and Summary , under advanced again there was no security tab.
Is there any other way Cyberman.
Thanks a lot for your great help mate!


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

Just curious, have you tried disabling and re-enabling "Local Area Connection", under Network Adapters?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

Hi you probably have simple file sharing enabled that is more than likely the reason.

If your drive is NTFS then when you open windows explorer under tools>folder options>view>advanced settings> clear the checkmark against simple file sharing.

If your drive is FAT32 this wont be possible.


----------



## elma (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

But I went into Aafe Mode and I accessed the security tab under properties, also I did add my user account and gave full control. Also in Safe Mode I was able to delete all ip address under WINS, there was just one entry under WINS. 
Is that any good , what I did in Safe Mode? When I go back to normal start of the pc, I still have no access to TCP./IP and have no internet connection.


----------



## elma (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*



TheCyberMan said:


> Hi you probably have simple file sharing enabled that is more than likely the reason.
> 
> If your drive is NTFS then when you open windows explorer under tools>folder options>view>advanced settings> clear the checkmark against simple file sharing.
> 
> If your drive is FAT32 this wont be possible.


there was no simple file sharing options so I guess my drive is FAT32


----------



## elma (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*



ReviverSoft said:


> Just curious, have you tried disabling and re-enabling "Local Area Connection", under Network Adapters?


Hi, as I don't have the full access (my user account does not have full control) I am not able to enable and disable the Network Adapter

Thanks for your answer


----------



## elma (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*



TheCyberMan said:


> go to start>network connections>Local Area Connection right click scroll down to properties and open up select Internet Protocol Version(TCPIPv4) open it up and click on advanced and select WINS server tab and remove any entries in there click apply and ok and ok and ok again.
> 
> Also check in host file in c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc edit host file and remove any entries in reference to ip address 10.51.0.2 but record details before removing if you use a WINS server for anything. Copy and paste it to a text file so you can replace or input details of WIN server again.


I did all that and I've got the internet now ... that was great. I am not sure why I could not do it the first time but now I tried again and it's all done. Amazing, thanks a lot mate!!! Many many thanks, excellent job!!!
What was that ip address then 10.51.0.2 , where is it connected to? And why was it stopping the internet connection?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: connected through ethernet cable but can't browse*

Great news it is working not sure maybe it was something to do with the proxy if you don't use a WINS server.

Update your ani-virus software and run a scan to make sure there are no nasties on your system.

I'll mark this thread as solved.


----------

